# UFC 202



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 28, 2016)

Nates going to destroy McGregor again. Better watch out for the stockon slap!


----------



## JCgrow (Jul 29, 2016)

I am a huge fan of both fighters, but I don't see the fight going any differently. The size difference is too large. Conor gets hit a lot because he trades in the pocket, and its difficult enough for him to get in the pocket with Diaz having such a huge reach advantage. With it being 5 rounds as well, I don't see Conor being able to outpoint Nate.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jul 29, 2016)

JCgrow said:


> I am a huge fan of both fighters, but I don't see the fight going any differently. The size difference is too large. Conor gets hit a lot because he trades in the pocket, and its difficult enough for him to get in the pocket with Diaz having such a huge reach advantage. With it being 5 rounds as well, I don't see Conor being able to outpoint Nate.


Same here I like both guys but conor is gonna have a rough night unless he catches Nate clean. McGregor's kicks weren't reaching their target like they do at featherweight and his punches are probably lacking some power having to reach for Nate who's already durable as fuck. Conor started getting rocked last time till he shot for a double, wtf lol.


----------



## JCgrow (Aug 2, 2016)

To be fair, when you're rocked, there's not much you can do. In the first round, he swept Diaz so to say his jiu-jitsu is terrible isn't true, it's just when you're rocked, jiu-jitsu goes out the window and you're not thinking straight. That being said, you're right about having to catch Diaz clean. Problem is, he has to throw overhand punches over Diaz' jabs, risking getting hit. It worked in the first round but it's not the best strategy still. Dos Anjos showed how to beat Nate, but that's not Conor's style. It'll be interesting, nevertheless.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 5, 2016)

@8:36 McGregor explains the difference he sees between the previous fight and the next one

I think McGregor takes it. The first fight his cardio took a huge hit, he was gassed by the middle of the 2nd round. I just rewatched the fight again and Goldie says "Cardio will NOT be an issue for either fighter" at the start of the 2nd, I LOL'd! I think he'll be much better prepared for that now. He also said he didn't give Nate the respect he deserved. I think he'll come in much different than before. Rewatching the first fight you can tell he believes the hype surrounding him at the time, I also see that going much differently this time around due to the result of the first fight. Not to mention he has everything to lose essentially, if he loses again, they hype behind him will take an even bigger hit than before so I'm sure he see's it as a 'win or die trying' scenario.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 6, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @8:36 McGregor explains the difference he sees between the previous fight and the next one
> 
> I think McGregor takes it. The first fight his cardio took a huge hit, he was gassed by the middle of the 2nd round. I just rewatched the fight again and Goldie says "Cardio will NOT be an issue for either fighter" at the start of the 2nd, I LOL'd! I think he'll be much better prepared for that now. He also said he didn't give Nate the respect he deserved. I think he'll come in much different than before. Rewatching the first fight you can tell he believes the hype surrounding him at the time, I also see that going much differently this time around due to the result of the first fight. Not to mention he has everything to lose essentially, if he loses again, they hype behind him will take an even bigger hit than before so I'm sure he see's it as a 'win or die trying' scenario.


It's going to be a crazy fight. My money's still on Nate though. Conor can't win unless he gets the KO and Nates tough. In a 5 round fight conors getting tested


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 6, 2016)

Conor is pretty skilled imo, i was surprised holloway could keep up with him a bit though, i think he went easy on holloway.

Nate imo can fucking dance for a long time and get slapped all day long though hahaha, i think conor knows he will need to make use of that 1st round.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 9, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Conor is pretty skilled imo, i was surprised holloway could keep up with him a bit though, i think he went easy on holloway.
> 
> Nate imo can fucking dance for a long time and get slapped all day long though hahaha, i think conor knows he will need to make use of that 1st round.


Conor supposedly injured his leg during that fight with Holloway so that's probably why it looked like he was taking it easy. Holloway's looking better every fight though.

McGregor definitely needs to work early I don't see his cardio holding up to Nates pace in 5 rds


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> Conor supposedly injured his leg during that fight with Holloway so that's probably why it looked like he was taking it easy. Holloway's looking better every fight though.
> 
> McGregor definitely needs to work early I don't see his cardio holding up to Nates pace in 5 rds


True, nate isnt normal though lol.

Holloway is such a youngster, he probably still has more street experience. Thats all they do in waianae.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 9, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> True, nate isnt normal though lol.
> 
> Holloway is such a youngster, he probably still has more street experience. Thats all they do in waianae.


I can see Holloway being 145 champ in the future


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dabbinblunted said:


> I can see Holloway being 145 champ in the future


That dude puts up some exciting fights, but 145 champ would be a bumpy road for him imo. We'll see


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Aug 9, 2016)

Time tells all


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 11, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> @8:36 McGregor explains the difference he sees between the previous fight and the next one
> 
> I think McGregor takes it.* The first fight his cardio took a huge hit*, he was gassed by the middle of the 2nd round. I just rewatched the fight again and Goldie says "Cardio will NOT be an issue for either fighter" at the start of the 2nd, I LOL'd! I think he'll be much better prepared for that now. He also said he didn't give Nate the respect he deserved. I think he'll come in much different than before. Rewatching the first fight you can tell he believes the hype surrounding him at the time, I also see that going much differently this time around due to the result of the first fight. Not to mention he has everything to lose essentially, if he loses again, they hype behind him will take an even bigger hit than before so I'm sure he see's it as a 'win or die trying' scenario.


I think you mean his face took a huge hit. Bet you McGregor gets got, again.


----------



## fjbudboy (Aug 11, 2016)

The slaps and short punches that Diaz utilizes are more than just mental mind games, they are a great set up as his opponent will eventually turn their head giving up some sort of angle. If McGregor can be mentally tough enough to fight through the face punishment and not give up position he has a chance. Conor is very quick and is good at switching stances and styles, but Nate's head movement largely negates McGregor's knockout power. That being said, Conor still won't be able to deal with getting his face brutalized; Diaz wins R.3 TKO(punches).


----------

